# Stuck Router Bit



## Noj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi,
I have a straight router bit stuck in my Bosch 1615 plunge router. When I put the bit into the router, I pushed it all the way in until it hit the bottem before tightning the collet (I didn't know you shouldn't do that at the time). I have loosened the collet (even took the collet all the way off). I put a towell over the bit and pushed/pulled the bit different directions but the bit did not move or loosen. I very lightly tapped the bit with a small hammer but again the bit did not move or loosen. I do not want to tap the bit any harder because I do not want to damage the bearings or router in general. Please help me free my router for a new project!!!! Any ideas? Thanks, Jon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jon

Heat will free most items 

Use your heat gun or a good hair dryer ,rap a wet rag around the shaft of the router ,put some heat to it , get it warm ,not to hot ,tap the bit shaft with a soft hammer (rubber face/brass face) than put your cloves on and pull the bit out ..

========



Noj said:


> Hi,
> I have a straight router bit stuck in my Bosch 1615 plunge router. When I put the bit into the router, I pushed it all the way in until it hit the bottem before tightning the collet (I didn't know you shouldn't do that at the time). I have loosened the collet (even took the collet all the way off). I put a towell over the bit and pushed/pulled the bit different directions but the bit did not move or loosen. I very lightly tapped the bit with a small hammer but again the bit did not move or loosen. I do not want to tap the bit any harder because I do not want to damage the bearings or router in general. Please help me free my router for a new project!!!! Any ideas? Thanks, Jon.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jon and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. BJ's the man!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jon. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope that you get it out o.k. I bet you don't do that again. Place a rubber grommet in the bottom of your collet shaft, it will allow a little bit of give and no more stuck bits.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Noj said:


> Hi,
> I have a straight router bit stuck in my Bosch 1615 plunge router. When I put the bit into the router, I pushed it all the way in until it hit the bottem before tightning the collet (I didn't know you shouldn't do that at the time). I have loosened the collet (even took the collet all the way off). I put a towell over the bit and pushed/pulled the bit different directions but the bit did not move or loosen. I very lightly tapped the bit with a small hammer but again the bit did not move or loosen. I do not want to tap the bit any harder because I do not want to damage the bearings or router in general. Please help me free my router for a new project!!!! Any ideas? Thanks, Jon.


Hi Jon:

My solution is to remove the nut, sleeve and bit from the router. 

Take a look at where the spindle lock is on the router. Now, there are two flat surfaces on the armature. Get yourself a cheap, flat wrench that will fit those flat spots without disturbing the spindle lock.

Next, get a flat wrench that fits the collet nut. Now, position the spindle wrench, then the collet wrench. The collet nut will be lefty loosy and righty tighty. THat is, the nut should turn counter clockwise while looking at the bottom of the router while the base is pointing at the ceiling.

Undo the nut completely. It will be trapped between the bit and the collet but that's OK.

Take the collet parts over to a vice or find some way of supporting the shoulders of the _collet_. You want to support the collet while tapping with a hammer and an old drill bit on the bottom of the shaft of the bit. Eventually it will come out. You might consider something like WD40 if the bit is really valuable. Make sure you clean the shaft of the bit thoroughly afterward.

When all is said and done, _replace the collet._ There's nothing worse than trying to rely on something that is always getting stuck and it's a real pain to always be trying to unstick bits.

BTW, the two wrench method is far superior to the spindle lock. You might consider removing the spindle lock entirely and just using the two wrenches.


----------



## Noj (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the good ideas!!! I finally got the router bit out without destroying my bosch router!! Now I will take the bit out each time I am finished with a project.

OK, now for stuck router bit number 2 problem! I have a Delta two speed wood shaper. It has been sitting for about 10 years with a round over bit in it. I am just getting back into woodworking after a 10 year respite. So... I need to change bits in the wood shaper. I cannot get the collar holding the bit to budge at all. I have removed the arbor from the shaper. I have tried several types of wrenches on the arbor/collar to loosen it. I have applied a generous amount of 10 W 40 to the threads. I have tried loosening it both directions but I am still following the "lefty loosey/righty tighty" rule. Should I put the arbor out in the cold like someone suggested or heat it up like someone else suggested? Any other suggestions? This seems like a more significant problem than the Bosch router since I can't begin to budge/loosen the collar with the bit in it. Thanks ahead of time for all your input!! Jon.


----------



## Corky's Corner (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a quick thought: Try Liquid Wrench instead of WD-40. LW penetrates and lubes, WD-40 might not do what you need.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jon, I would suggest PB Blaster as an alternative to Liquid Wrench. I have had better results using it. About your Bosch router, this router has a double release self extracting collet. This means that the nut will loosen and then tighten again. Keep turning and it will then allow the bit to come out freely.


----------



## Rig30mechanic (Jun 22, 2013)

The better alternative to WD40 is 50% Acetone and 50% ATF. Home-made brew that is the best for un-seizing stuck parts.
Lawrence


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Corky's Corner said:


> Just a quick thought: Try Liquid Wrench instead of WD-40. LW penetrates and lubes, WD-40 might not do what you need.


WD-40 isn't actually a true lubricant. WD stands for "water displacing" and its main use is as a solvent or rust dissolver.
The lubricant-like properties of WD-40 come not from the substance itself, but from dissolving components. And the effect doesn't last.
WD-40 can be a good substance to start with — it can help clean up rust or other grime. But depending on what you're working with, you should probably follow up WD-40 with use of a true lubricant such as one based on silicone, grease, Teflon, or graphite.

WD-40 is hygroscopic and will attract moisture...
Because WD-40 isn't a lubricant, it really will not work well on drive chains of any type. 
WD-40 doesn't have enough lubrication affect to be useful on any type of gearing. 
Never use WD-40 on door hinges or anything you want to keep clean. It attracts dirt and dust. It will turn your hinge pins black ..
WD-40 can wash dirt into a bike chain, ruining the chain and taking out the gears along with it. 
dad ruined his kid's $800 clarinet by using WD-40 on "the squeaky part" — and no, that isn't the entire clarinet 
WD-40, which contains petroleum distillates (paint thinner) that can melt and seize plastic...

keep it away from electrical. It's a fire hazard and ruins plastic components. It's Electrically conductive
Keep it out your bearings.. it isn't a lubricant. Will attract crud and moisture. Will break down THE lubricant that is in the bearing...

Paintball guns. WD-40 can melt the seals in the guns.
Locks. The spray can prematurely wear down the internal mechanisms, especially in the pin tumbler locks.
iPods and iPads. WD-40 won't repair the Home button on these devices. In fact, the spray can cause the plastic to break down on the cover, and if some gets inside the electronics, it can damage plastic parts inside.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rig30mechanic said:


> The better alternative to WD40 is 50% Acetone and 50% ATF. Home-made brew that is the best for un-seizing stuck parts.
> Lawrence


agreed...


----------



## Texukdoc (Jun 27, 2010)

Noj said:


> Hi,
> I have a straight router bit stuck in my Bosch 1615 plunge router. When I put the bit into the router, I pushed it all the way in until it hit the bottem before tightning the collet (I didn't know you shouldn't do that at the time). I have loosened the collet (even took the collet all the way off). I put a towell over the bit and pushed/pulled the bit different directions but the bit did not move or loosen. I very lightly tapped the bit with a small hammer but again the bit did not move or loosen. I do not want to tap the bit any harder because I do not want to damage the bearings or router in general. Please help me free my router for a new project!!!! Any ideas? Thanks, Jon.


Jon I have found that a tool from an auto parts store works wonders. It is a ball joint separator. It is U shaped and tapered & all you need to do is put the tapered end under the router bit & hit the end of the tool with a hammer. I have used this method on several makes of router over 20 years & have never failed to loosen the bit. Geoff


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Texukdoc

Geoff,

FYI this is a very old thread and you may or may not receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

